# Babies are growing so fast



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Peepers and Clementine are still doing a great job with there 2 chicks. The babies are around a week old now. I cant believe how much the grow even in a day. 
I've noticed that the parents will be out of the nest for longer spells. How long is too long? Babies still seem nice and warm. 
The chicks are starting to hiss when i open the nest box, its so cute 
Here's a few pics from today. This is the oldest chick.








Peepers and clementine taking a break for a few minutes.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Three adorable birds you got there and Im sure the other little baby is adorable too of course!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Just a little update. Babies are now 10 and 11 days old. I can see some pin feathers coming in. I'm so excited! love watching them grow.
Sorry the pics are a little blurry. They were moving around allot


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww look at their cute little crests forming!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

xoxsarahxox said:


> awww look at their cute little crests forming!!!


Lol, They look so funny at this stage.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww how adorable


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Peepers and clementine are eating constantly, cant imagine if they had more than the two little mouths to feed.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

*More pics*

What do you think the mutations are? I think one is a normal and the other pearled. Peepers (father) is a pearl maybe split to pied, He has a small white spot on the back of his head, and Clementine is a normal hen. 
So if I'm understanding this right the pearl chick (if that's what it is) should be a female and the normal chick should be male. 
What do all you experts think 

Oldest chick, Maybe pearled?







Youngest, Normal gray?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's what it looks like...and yes the pearled would be a girl.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah! I have a pearled tiel. Would the normal be a boy?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so cute and yes the normal would be a boy.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for confirming roxy culver and xoxsarahxox. A boy and a girl that's awesome!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well the pearl would be a girl but couldn't the normal be either?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Because dad is a pearl ALL girl babies will be pearl meaning the normal greys have to boys. I dont know how to explain it in genetic terms good though so Ill just do the genetic calculator 
I put the pied in because Clem&peeps said the dad was possibly split pied.
Mother:Grey
Fatherearl Split To Pied

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Pearl}
50% Grey Split To {X1: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Pearl Split To Pied
50% Pearl


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Interesting, I'm still a little confused about x1: pearl. Does this mean they carry the gene but it wont show visually


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yes thats what it means.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

*Today's photo shoot*

Their starting to loose the yellow fuzz and are allot more alert. I think this is when they start to look cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so cute!!! I think they are cutest when they're covered in pinfeathers too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww too cute


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone I'm thinking of keeping them. The thought of finding homes for them terrifies me. We'll see how it goes. I've only got Clementine and Peepers (plus the 2 Bourke's) whats two more


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Babies are all covered in pin feathers now.They are 16 and 17 days old. They love having their little heads scratched. They fall asleep in my hands and seem to be losing there fear of me. I've decided not to pull them for hand feeding provided the parents keep doing a good job. I do have every thing on hand if i need to intervene. 

Here's some updated pictures


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww dont they look gorgeous  i miss mine when they was like that


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm becoming so attached to them  I keep checking up on them to make sure they're all right, probably way to often  Can you tell this is my first time with breeding, lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww you keeping them ? we wasn't planning to keep any but that changed lol


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, i think i will be keeping them. Are you keeping all five of your babies? They do have a way of melting your heart don't they.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only two im keeping


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

lperry82 said:


> Only two im keeping


That's awsome!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so freakin cute  I love them all covered in pins! If mine ever breed I plan on keeping a girl from them


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Cupid and Aero would make very pretty babies!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww thank you


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

*More babie pictures!*

They're getting close to 3 weeks now and doing great. I now have names for them,
This is Ellie my pretty little pearl, and she is now 19 days old 
















And this is Riki my normal gray, and he is 18 days old


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they are adorable


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank You, just realized i made a mistake on the age. They are actually 20 and 19 days old :blush:


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

aww they are so cute


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

*They've fledged!*

I was not at all prepared for this because i thought i had a few days yet. But i came home from work yesterday and there they were on the bottom of the cage! 
I took the nest box away because Peepers and Clementine were starting to get all nesty again. So i hope babies will be OK. 
They seem to be doing all right. I put an old folded sheet down on the cage floor and put news paper and paper towel down on top of the sheet.
They sleep together in the corner of the cage, and when awake they walk around exploring. I put some very low perches in for them but so far they don't perch.
Peepers and Clementine are still being great parents and don't seem to mind the missing nest box.
My question is this... Are the babies OK at this age to be with out a nest box?
They are almost 4 weeks old and fully feathered.

Here's some pics i took when i had them out today

Ellie
















Riki


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont know about your nestbox question but oh my goodness they are so adorable I am so in love with Ellie she is a little cutie!!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awww thank you. She's stole my heart  She's also the most mellow.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

They should be fine. Your parents still may breed and lay eggs, so just be prepared.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

awwee i kind of want to breed mine now, but with our own baby on the way, maybe not yet. but that crest is sure freaking cute! they already have personality it seems.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine was over 3 weeks when they kept coming out the box but i had them out the box when their eyes was open


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

They are soooooooo precious. It does appear that the parents are doing an excellent job feeding them. They look very healthy. You are doing great in observing them as well as caring for them. The parents must be very "mature". Sometimes parents don't do the best job of feeding.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Duckybird said:


> They should be fine. Your parents still may breed and lay eggs, so just be prepared.


I thought so, thanks. The parents have been going at it but so far no eggs (fingers crossed)


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

pink.snootchies said:


> awwee i kind of want to breed mine now, but with our own baby on the way, maybe not yet. but that crest is sure freaking cute! they already have personality it seems.


They have very different personalities. Its all a lot more work than i ever imagined. It seems every spare minute i have I'm doing something with the birds, And there's only 2 babies! Right now I'm making birdy mash


----------



## vaneupr (Jul 11, 2011)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

lovelyolivia said:


> They are soooooooo precious. It does appear that the parents are doing an excellent job feeding them. They look very healthy. You are doing great in observing them as well as caring for them. The parents must be very "mature". Sometimes parents don't do the best job of feeding.


Thank you, The parents are mature. The male is 3 years old and the female will be 3 in Jan.
And this is their first clutch


----------

